# Help dating/naming an Old Huffy



## Flagg19 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm just a beginner in the world of antique bicycles and such and was wondering if you could help me date this Huffy I recently bought and fixed up. Any help/responses are appreciated.

The serial code on the back wheel bracket (?) is c72194. Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2009)

To date Huffy bicycles, first, you must find the serial number. The first digit in the number is the last digit in the year it was built. Second, you must look for other features or characteristics that would determine it's decade.

Your bike's number starts with "7". This would mean that the year is 19-7. Now, the characteristics and features. You're bike has a sprocket, color scheme, and reflectors that would most likely put it in the 60s or 70s. The missing key is your tire width. You tell me that, I can give you the year. But it is probably a 1967-but tire width will tell for sure.

The name is obvious, it's on the chaingaurd "Easy Going".


----------



## sensor (Jun 21, 2009)

http://oldroads.com/hf_sn.asp


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2009)

sensor said:


> http://oldroads.com/hf_sn.asp





Too late for that, buddy. True though, I learned my information from there a long time ago.


----------



## Flagg19 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah the tire widths are both 26 x 1.75.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2009)

No problem. 1967 Huffy Easy Going. Nice bike, how much work did it take to restore?


----------



## Flagg19 (Jun 22, 2009)

It wasn't too bad. I guess I didn't really do too much. I mainly just removed all the rust from the handlebars/wheels/other various parts with naval jelly and steel wool. I cleaned it well and touched up some of the paint.

The tires were still in fairly good shape, so I just had to pump them up and polish them. I love riding it though! Definitely worth the $40 I spent on it.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2009)

No problem. I have a 1963 Huffy and you won't believe how I got it.

Every year, my town has a community garage sale. In 2006, I was at this sale being run by two girls who looked like they were in their 20s. I was looking around and was pretty bored at this sale until I was in the shed/barn and a fender caught my eye. I looked and it was a whole bike. I asked one of the girls if it was for sale and she asked me "Well, originally it wasn't, but, what do think it's worth?". I had no clue as I had not yet done anything with Huffys. I told her "I really have no clue, I don't know hardly anything about Huffys." She said "$2.00 and its yours." HOLY COW! I bought it in a heart beat. I dragged it out of it's resting place and guess what it was covered in? Dirt, tools, and...OIL! I asked if I could leave it here until the end of the day (5:00pm) she said I could and I did. I came back and it was raining they opened the gate and I tried to ride it down the long driveway, but, the I broke the masterlink. I have repaired the masterlink and the bike looks a lot like the one in the music video for "Sleeping Bag" by ZZ Top. Though its not same bike, just looks like it.

The history is that their grandpa was the original owner, he took very good care of it until he could no longer ride due to his health. He parked the bike and it sat for over 25 years, maybe longer. Being covered in oil was a big break for me. The oil preserved the chrome, paint, rubber, and upholstry. The underside of the fenders are I think rust free. I'm cleaning the bike now and originally it was to be a parts donor for my Columbia, but I changed my mind. It sat in my attic since it's purchase and now, it down, taken apart, and getting a good, through cleaning inside and out. It will not be restored as they are only factory original once.


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jun 12, 2018)

So my 1977 Huffy Escape is actually a 1981.


----------



## Lance Puckett (Sep 25, 2018)

Still have any of the fender ornament fin inserts ,for the huffy silver jets?


----------



## Vintage Bicycle Lover (Oct 16, 2020)

I recently bought this Huffy Good Vibrations and am wondering what year it is. I am guessing around the 1980s or 1990s at latest, but unsure.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks like it was built on the 20th calendar or Julian day of 1995; (9-020-5).


----------



## Vintage Bicycle Lover (Oct 17, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like it was built on the 20th calendar or Julian day of 1995; (9-020-5).



Thank you.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2020)

Vintage Bicycle Lover said:


> Thank you.



Nice red bike.  Looks all original.  These 1995 models may have been the last of Huffy bicycles built in the USA, (before bankruptcy).  I have a black June model without fenders.  The uni-fork style also reflects the 1990’s.  There may be similar date codes on the chrome rims (I forget inside or out), and on the Wald goose/swan neck stem.  Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Chilidawg (Oct 17, 2020)

What can you tell me about this Huffy?
i thought it could be an Eldorado or Firestone


----------



## bloo (Oct 17, 2020)

That looks like the old serial number format where the first digit is the last digit of the year, followed by an H. Serial number was still on the bottom bracket in 53 (and other details look wrong for 53), so 1963 or 1973. Is there a badge or any other clues? 

Probably 1963. I don't know exactly when the serial numbers changed, but a 1974 Huffy in another thread has the later serial number format and a separate date code. Unless that serial number changeover was 1973/74 it has to be 1963.


----------



## Vintage Bicycle Lover (Oct 17, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice red bike.  Looks all original.  These 1995 models may have been the last of Huffy bicycles built in the USA, (before bankruptcy).  I have a black June model without fenders.  The uni-fork style also reflects the 1990’s.  There may be similar date codes on the chrome rims (I forget inside or out), and on the Wald goose/swan neck stem.  Welcome to the CABE.



Thank you! That is interesting that it may have been close to the last one. It does have scratches and paint trades, but looks amazing despite that, the paint on it does look original and very great! I like the character that the paint flaws have too. I know Huffy closed shop in the USA in 1999. What are you referring to as unifork? It has the single tube from handle bars then the 2 forks coming off the tube in the front. Are you referring to the front tube when you say the Wald neck?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2020)

Huffy used a few Wald parts; e.g., crank and sprocket.  The Wald stem attaches the Wald handle bar to the fork; safety regulations specify that they be stamped with a minimum insertion line and some makers stamp other info while they’re at it.
Uni-fork might be the wrong term; the earlier 1980’s forks had identifiable fork crowns, made of parallel plates, said to be laminated, and brazed to the center steering tube and both forks (or fork legs).  At one time, Wald made forks too.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> What can you tell me about this Huffy?View attachment 1285686



The rear fork end with the 1963 serial number is heavily worn. Perhaps an additional chain link pair (+1”) or a special half-link (+0.5”) might be a workaround to allow the rear axle to bolt on to the rear slot, where it is less worn.  Or find some thick fender washers.


----------



## Vintage Bicycle Lover (Oct 17, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Huffy used a few Wald parts; e.g., crank and sprocket.  The Wald stem attaches the Wald handle bar to the fork; safety regulations specify that they be stamped with a minimum insertion line and some makers stamp other info while they’re at it.
> Uni-fork might be the wrong term; the earlier 1980’s forks had identifiable fork crowns, made of parallel plates, said to be laminated, and brazed to the center steering tube and both forks (or fork legs).  At one time, Wald made forks too.



Ah, ok. I see. Thank you for all your info, you are very knowledgeable!


----------



## Chilidawg (Oct 17, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The rear fork end with the 1963 serial number is heavily worn. Perhaps an additional chain link pair (+1”) or a special half-link (+0.5”) might be a workaround to allow the rear axle to bolt on to the rear slot, where it is less worn.  Or find some thick fender washers.



I fixed it by welding more metal on then reshaping it. Here is the final product.


----------



## LocanStreet (Apr 12, 2021)

Flagg19 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm just a beginner in the world of antique bicycles and such and was wondering if you could help me date this Huffy I recently bought and fixed up. Any help/responses are appreciated.
> 
> The serial code on the back wheel bracket (?) is c72194. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 497712



I just purchased a huffy and the serial number is HC3353232 any help in determining what year the bike is from?


----------



## bloo (Apr 12, 2021)

Look on the rear dropouts for more numbers. Post a pic of what you find.


----------



## LocanStreet (Apr 12, 2021)

bloo said:


> Look on the rear dropouts for more numbers. Post a pic of what you find.



Ok, picking it up this morning will post photos then.
thank you


----------



## thomasreed (Jun 27, 2021)

partsguy said:


> To date Huffy bicycles, first, you must find the serial number. The first digit in the number is the last digit in the year it was built. Second, you must look for other features or characteristics that would determine it's decade.
> 
> Your bike's number starts with "7". This would mean that the year is 19-7. Now, the characteristics and features. You're bike has a sprocket, color scheme, and reflectors that would most likely put it in the 60s or 70s. The missing key is your tire width. You tell me that, I can give you the year. But it is probably a 1967-but tire width will tell for sure.
> 
> The name is obvious, it's on the chaingaurd "Easy Going".



The tire width is 26 x 150. It is in good shape.


----------



## thomasreed (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Jim sciano (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello, I just picked up this super clean huffy. I was trying to figure out the year when I saw this thread. I am assuming with my serial number that this bike is a 62 or 72. I think I would almost lean towards the 72. What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## bloo (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes, 1972. Probably the last year before the serial number format changed. The BMA sticker and the badge clinch it, as they didn't exist yet in 62. The chainwheel also looks too modern for 1962.


----------



## Jim sciano (Aug 12, 2021)

bloo said:


> Yes, 1972. Probably the last year before the serial number format changed. The BMA sticker and the badge clinch it, as they didn't exist yet in 62. The chainwheel also looks too modern for 1962.



Awesome. Thanks for the help


----------

